# WARNING: clock skew detected!

## At4ri

During startup openrc says WARNING: clock skew detected!

When I have the bios in the same manner as in gentoo and the Windows partition.

I returned to set the time zone and continues with the same, an idea that can be?

in /etc/conf.d/hwclock I have it set to "local"

paste:

atari@gentoo ~ $ cat /var/log/rc.log | grep clock

 * WARNING: clock skew detected!

hwclock          | * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [Local Time] ...

 * WARNING: clock skew detected!

hwclock          | * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [Local Time] ...

 * WARNING: clock skew detected!

hwclock          | * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [Local Time] ...

 * WARNING: clock skew detected!

This happened after the last update of openrc.

----------

## djdunn

I found clocks to behave better if i use ntpd to set the clock at boot, set systemtime to utc and configure windows to use utc as system time

----------

